# clogging/cleaning MicroMesh



## dickhob (Jan 27, 2008)

Before I go an ruin my new sheets of mm, I'd like to get some opinions/advice.  I have never used the stuff, but you guys speak so highly of it, I figured I'd give it a try.  

Right now I start with 220 and move up to 1500.  320 is a wet sand with water.  Then I use EEE and Woodturners Finish.  

I bought some BLO and thick CA todoay. So I'm ready to jump in.

Back to the mm.  I understand sanding WOOD.  But its been my experience that sanding a FINISH clogs the paper pretty quickly.  I'm not looking forward to throwing away pieces of mm after a few uses.  

I know I'm pretty heavy handed (I'm working on that).  But aside from that how do you avoid clogging the paper?

Dick


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 27, 2008)

Wash it. put it in your jeans pocket and run it through the washing machine. Do not run it through the dryer though. 
 I also wipe it across my jeans when I am using it. The stuff will last you a very long time.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 27, 2008)

Make sure the CA is good and set before sanding. I put a good amount of friction to mine to get it good and set before I even think about sanding. Also, you don't have to be real aggressive when sanding with it. Just lightly back and forth. You'll catch on in no time. It will clog but you can just wash it out and let it dry. Almost good as new.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 27, 2008)

The finish can clog the MM. After the CA has dried I wet sand. This helps from burning the MM as well as keeping it from clogging up.
You will still need to wash it out, I wash mine by hand using a mild dish soap and warm water. I do this in our utility sink in the basement, this keeps the LOML from getting upset. She might not like the pretty colors floating in the kitchen sink


----------



## loglugger (Jan 27, 2008)

You want to be careful and not get the MM very hot as it will melt and stick to the pen. Just light touch and keep it moving. I put MM in a net bag and put in in the waehing machine. Last a long time. 
Bob


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2008)

I keep a spray bottle of water next to the lathe (yes it freezes in the <s>garage</s> pen studio) and I use it to blast out the MM and wet it at the same time. (Pick up the right sheet and spray it to get out the old dust, sand with it and spray it again to get the slurry out.) My MM has lasted through more than 300 pens and still going strong. 

Chris


----------



## scotirish (Jan 27, 2008)

I used some today for the first time.  All went well as I (can you believe this, and I am a guy) I READ THE INSTRUCTIONS!    I used a lite touch and moved the pad around.  When I reached the dark blue (8000 I think) as I started to sand....BAM!  The blank, Canary wood, turned blue and the pad was white.    I am not sure why, I used a very lite touch.  Anyone ever run into this??  [8][8]


----------



## fernhills (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, What was your speed,if it to fast it will get hot and melt,most of the time i keep the speed low for mm,no sense rushing when we are that close to being done. Carl


----------



## dickhob (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.  Im still confused on the clogging point.  I read the previous posts on washing mm and again here- great summary of options.  But are you guys saying that washing the mm in soap/water will clean out a finish-clogged pad?

BTW thanks for reminding me of wet sanding- I was not thinking about that for a finish coat.  That will probably eliminate 90% of the problem right off the bat.

One more question if I may.  I have 3x6in sheets.  I was thinking cutting them into 3x2 and folding to 1-in for use?  Make sense? or is there a better way?
Dick


----------



## rherrell (Jan 28, 2008)

I keep an air hose at my lathe and blow the dust off the MM and the blank after EVERY grit. I wear out MM before it needs washing.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 28, 2008)

Advice so far very good. Use a slow speed on the lathe, very light touch. I just toss mine into the washer and air dry. Have had my set for several years now. Another set on standby when this one gives out but it is looking like will last for quite a bit more time.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 28, 2008)

don't tell her, but I use my wife's panty hose bag to wash the mm.  it is a mesh bag, so i figured micro-mesh should be happy there.  I put it in the wash with towels and such and lay it flat on paper towels to dry after.  sees to work well at least a couple of times.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 28, 2008)

Put them in a tupperware or similar container with hot water and dishwashing liquid. Put the lid on and shake for a minute or two then take out, rinse then lay on paper towels to dry.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dickhob_
> One more question if I may.  I have 3x6in sheets.  I was thinking cutting them into 3x2 and folding to 1-in for use?  Make sense? or is there a better way?
> Dick



I cut mine into 3x3 squares and use a corner, then rotate to another corner if the blanks need more sanding. Use them however you want - everyone has their own methods.

Chris


----------



## Dario (Jan 28, 2008)

I cut my MM to 1-1/2" x 3" strips and have 2 sets that I rotate when the other is being washed/drying.

I wash it with dishwashing liquid and toothbrush then air dry.

My 1st set have been working for 3+ years and still going strong.  The second set is about 1 year.  At this rate I have more than enough MM to last me a few lifetimes.  Good that I found a lot of other uses for it and not just pen finishing .

I agree that heat is the number 1 killer of MM.  Next is uncured finishing material...especially the type that won't wash off .  Speed produces heat but if you know how to manage it, you can go fast w/o melting your MM.


----------



## jtate (Jan 28, 2008)

What vende=or has micro mesh in stock now?  I nedd to point a fellow woodworker in that vendor's direction.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 28, 2008)

Woodturningz always has it, at a good price.


----------



## dickhob (Jan 28, 2008)

I got my set from Arizona Shillette last week.


----------

